

How Product Hunt hopes to avoid the pitfalls that wounded Quora and buried Digg - Devolver
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/14/how-product-hunt-hopes-to-avoid-the-pitfalls-that-wounded-quora-and-buried-digg/

======
omarelamri
I don't think Quora opened up too broadly too soon. And even if that were the
case, the upvote mechanism helps clear out the junk. Also, I don't feel that
it grew cold, because I still see all of the influencers I look up to answer
questions all the time.

